# question about light



## jackdhammer (May 10, 2011)

I'm moving my mantids to the garage. I monitored the humidity and temp and it doesnt get above the mid 80s or below the high 60s in there so I think it should be fine.

There are no windows in there so I was going to put a light on a timer. Do I need to use a UV light, like they make for reptile cages?


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 10, 2011)

jackdhammer said:


> I'm moving my mantids to the garage. I monitored the humidity and temp and it doesnt get above the mid 80s or below the high 60s in there so I think it should be fine.
> 
> There are no windows in there so I was going to put a light on a timer. Do I need to use a UV light, like they make for reptile cages?


Short ans.:Nope.

Longer ans.: Ultra violet stimulates the production of Vit D in the body. Vit D stimulates the absorption of nutritional calcium. Calcium builds bones. Mantids do not have many bones.

Good question though. A lot of herpers have taken up mantis keeping and sometimes have trouble understanding that reptiles and insects have fundamentally different needs in a number of areas, including this.

I once made a silly post about gongies needing UV light and got a Sincere reply from a European Entomologist!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 10, 2011)

Hmmmm yes they need light!


----------



## patrickfraser (May 10, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Hmmmm yes they need light!


Unless you want to "keep them in the dark"


----------



## Rick (May 11, 2011)

You can use any light you wish.


----------



## jackdhammer (May 11, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> Mantids do not have many bones.


This made me lol at work.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## jackdhammer (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the replys


----------



## Survivor7 (Aug 3, 2011)

I use a small, cheap desk lamp. I only use it for about an hour at a time, I don't trust that it won't spontaniously catch fire (yes, it's *that* cheap). The mantids do seem to enjoy it while it's on though


----------



## guapoalto049 (Aug 3, 2011)

I think light is good for a circadian rhythm, as well as breeding + molting patterns. As Phil brought up, insects have a chitin-based exoskeleton, which is essentially a sugar (all carbon, oxygen, and hydrogen). This keeps things light yet durable.

In humans, Vitamin D is synthesized during sun exposure in the epidermis. It signals the intestine to absorb dietary Calcium (a metal) which is a component of hydroxyapatite. This is the "base" of our bones. Heavier, stiffer, and stronger. One of the reasons why insects have such a size limit!


----------



## guapoalto049 (Aug 3, 2011)

In other words- yeah I'd use regular lights!


----------



## AmandaLynn (Aug 11, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Hmmmm yes they need light!


I totally agree. A daily light and dark cycle is good for them.


----------

